# Another Gopher



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

JUST FINISHED
i ordered some birdseye maple from wood workers source
all i can say is holy cow i just cant get over how pretty this wood 
turned out an i am a complete dummy when it gets down to 
finish ,,,
it has 3coats of polly an it is shiney like crazy sorry all i got is my
phone for pic dont do it justice
thanks goph ill let ya know how it shoots 
soon as i get it banded up

thanks for the look see
jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff, looks very nice, I like the finishing


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

A truly beautiful piece of art work 


Gabriel


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice work and great artistic touch.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice pinky hole I must say.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job on that, Jeff.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

very cool!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

jephroux said:


> JUST FINISHED
> i ordered some birdseye maple from wood workers source
> all i can say is holy cow i just cant get over how pretty this wood
> turned out an i am a complete dummy when it gets down to
> ...


Hey, nice shooter, but I'm looking for Gopher, has he changed his name?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> JUST FINISHED
> i ordered some birdseye maple from wood workers source
> all i can say is holy cow i just cant get over how pretty this wood
> turned out an i am a complete dummy when it gets down to
> ...


Hey, nice shooter, but I'm looking for Gopher, has he changed his name?
[/quote]

WCDB have you looked here









Gopher


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks sniper! I was looking for Gopher, not 'The' Gopher, so I didn't find his account.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm Here, I'm here! Been too busy to do much posting lately, I sent you a PM Whip.


----------

